# Opinions of the new ergo?



## Britishmum (Dec 25, 2001)

I didnt realise it, but I bought my ergo a week before they redesigned it.







I wish the vendor had mentioned it, but there you go....

Has anyone used both? What do you prefer about the new one? Is the head support better for a sleeping babe - my baby's head slips sideways in mine. And has anyone used the front pouch? How much better designed is it?


----------



## Britishmum (Dec 25, 2001)

Anyone?


----------



## lioralourie (Aug 22, 2004)

hi, britishmum

I don't know at all. But I did wait to order the new one...figured that any new design would be improved slightly but I guess i'm trusting that way. People have raved about the 'old' ergos for ages. The old one couldn't be that bad, and still has a very high resale value, especially I would imagine in the u.k. where they might be more scarce.

I'm also thinking that as your dc gets older, she'll sleep less and the head support won't be as much of an issue. I know my dd from about 12 months onward wouldn't nap out and about in a sling or otherwise...too much to see.

btw, I think it did say *somewhere* on the website about the new design coming out such and such a date, and that's why (plus I'm a procrastinator) I waited.

Wish I could offer you more--I pick up my Ergo in the U.S. in another month and I'm PSYCHED!


----------



## Britishmum (Dec 25, 2001)

I wish the website I used had mentioned it - I'd have waited and bought the new one from them even though its a bit more expensive. I must admit I feel a bit bummed about it.

But I must say that I love love love the ergo. It has revolutionised my life - literally. Ds loves it, and spends most of his day in there, including all his naps. If I wasn't likely to have another baby sometime, I'd shrug it off and just keep it, but I reckon it's got good resale value right now as it's still in vgc, and I can upgrade for just a little more (but more $$s than if the vendor had mentioned to me that it was the last of the old style....did I mention that I'm a bit bummed about that :LOL )

You'll love yours once you get it ------ all I want to know now is if it's worth the expense of upgrading.

Anyone out there whose tried both styles?????


----------



## Britishmum (Dec 25, 2001)

Anyone?


----------



## Britishmum (Dec 25, 2001)

Anyone - I really want to hear about the new one before I sell mine......


----------



## mrzmeg (Jul 16, 2002)

I have a new one on the way...and just sold my old one. I'll post a review when I receive it in a couple of days


----------



## westernmamomma (Aug 25, 2005)

I've tried both styles of the Ergo and I have to say that I'm a bit torn between the two. The new style has some options that I like, but I'm still not sure if I'm going to love it as much as my old one. For example, the new style allows you to clasp/unclasp the shoulder straps, so you can turn the carrier into a hip carrier, great, but the clasps are in a place that with my wide shoulders, it may rub a bit until I get the carrier settled into just the right settings. The old carrier has the pocket in the front that the hood stores in, and it doubles as a storage place, where the new style has a pocket just for storage, but it is accessed via a zipper on one side, meaning you can access it while it's on your back but only with one hand. The new style redesigned the hood so it is form fitting and adjustable, but it's a thinner fabric than the old style which kept out the rain a little better, but didn't fit the head at all. So, as I said, it's a toss up, I'll probably end up loving this one as much as my old one, it will just take a small adjustment period, as it did when I got the Ergo in the first place. Hope this helps!


----------



## Britishmum (Dec 25, 2001)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *westernmamomma*
I've tried both styles of the Ergo and I have to say that I'm a bit torn between the two. The new style has some options that I like, but I'm still not sure if I'm going to love it as much as my old one. For example, the new style allows you to clasp/unclasp the shoulder straps, so you can turn the carrier into a hip carrier, great, but the clasps are in a place that with my wide shoulders, it may rub a bit until I get the carrier settled into just the right settings. The old carrier has the pocket in the front that the hood stores in, and it doubles as a storage place, where the new style has a pocket just for storage, but it is accessed via a zipper on one side, meaning you can access it while it's on your back but only with one hand. The new style redesigned the hood so it is form fitting and adjustable, but it's a thinner fabric than the old style which kept out the rain a little better, but didn't fit the head at all. So, as I said, it's a toss up, I'll probably end up loving this one as much as my old one, it will just take a small adjustment period, as it did when I got the Ergo in the first place. Hope this helps!

Thanks!

Do you mean that there are 2 pockets in the new one - ie the one for the hood plus a zippered one?

My main issue is the shaped hood - does it stay put better? My babe's head tends to slip sideways out of the hood when asleep & he takes all his naps in there.


----------



## tatermom (Jun 11, 2005)

Hi- I was in the same predicament, that I had ordered the old style just after the new one was released... fortunately our vendor had a 30 day return policy and I traded it for the new one. I did, though, get to try the old one out first, and I have to say that while I do like the new one better, there is really not that much difference between the two. The main issues for me were the non-velcro straps on the new one (the snaps are much quieter when ds is sleeping!) and the pocket which zippers on the side, which I really like (and yes, there are two pockets, but the hood pocket is really tiny, so I don't use it for much else-- but the zippered pocket holds quite a bit and is really useful). The hood is shaped quite well, and I guess it probably would hold your dc's head better while he's sleeping (though I didn't get to try the old one while my ds was sleeping, so I can't really compare there). So, it's up to you... probably if it were me, and I had been "stuck" with the old one, I would have been fine with it eventually. I figure they are all Ergos, so basically the same! We are huge Ergo fans as well- don't know what we'd do without it!


----------



## westernmamomma (Aug 25, 2005)

I've watched the new hood in action, but haven't tried it myself yet. A friend was using her ergo to nurse in, and had her dd's head in the hood, which worked out quite well when she fell asleep. The snaps that keep the hood in place allow you to adjust one side of the hood shorter than the other, so it keeps their head in much better. Don't know how it will work on my melon-headed son though...


----------



## Ellp (Nov 18, 2004)

We used ours this week when Dh took Dd out for a hike. Dd fell asleep and I put up the hood. Dd's head stayed sleepin in the hood mainly because I could adjust the straps quietly and the contour actually helped with keeping her head in.

I've heard too that the hood fabric is thinner which helps because Dd sweats a lot on her head when she's sleeping.

The hood pocket doesn't work for us though. The hood keeps popping out of it. I love the zippered pocket though. I used Dd/Dh as a purse!


----------



## Britishmum (Dec 25, 2001)

Thanks! I don't tend to use the hood pocket anyway, as I can't get into it if ds is asleep.

Keep 'em coming - this is really useful! Oh, I wish I could just buy the new one and have two of them --------soooo tempting!


----------



## bluets (Mar 15, 2005)

I'm waiting for mine! I think it shipped direct from the manufacturer the other day so I should be getting it any day now! I'll post a review once I've tried it. I'll also have dh try it so that we can hear the male perspective.


----------



## bluets (Mar 15, 2005)

Okie... we finally got the new ergo and have tested it out with ds on the front only - he's still a little too small for the back.

I only borrowed the old-style ergo for a short time, so I'm working off a fuzzy memory.

If I recall, the old ergo had a pouch on the waist band for credit cards and such. The new one doesn't.

The old ergo had a sturdy hood thing that velcro'd up over baby's head. The new one has this floppy but form-fitting hood that snaps. ds liked the head cover on the old one but absolutely hates it on this one - though I have to admit that we didn't try just using it as a head support once he fell asleep. It was too darn hot today and he really needed either the hood or his hat to cover his head.

The old ergo had a pouch into which the hood could be stashed. The new ergo has the same thing, but there's also a zip-up pocket and stuff - almost like they moved the old CC pocket and made it a little bigger.

Now, the ergo I borrowed came with a bag that fit the ergo perfectly. The new one didn't come with a carrier or bag at all :/


----------



## westernmamomma (Aug 25, 2005)

The new ergo comes in a heavy plastic bag with handles that is supposed to be used as a carrying case. I was dissappointed that they discontinued the fabric bag too!


----------



## mrzmeg (Jul 16, 2002)

I got mine!

My initial reaction is that I love it. They've redesigned the waist band so that the clip is covered by the cloth band, which means that it doesn't press uncomfortably into a flabby belly like the old design did.

I also lik the new angled shoulder straps. They still come fairly close under my arms, but are much more comfortable than the old Ergo one was.

The pouch isn't overwhelmingly big at all. I got my 4 month old on my back easily with one try and she fits great in there---supports the back of her head a bit, but she can see out easily.

Time will tell, but I think I will like this much better than the 'Classic' Ergo.


----------



## YankeeMomInVA (Mar 30, 2005)

I was going to respond to this as soon as I got my new ergo...but decided to wait a bit until I used it for a while...
I. am. in. love!

like another poster said, it has changed our lives! I walked 2 miles to the playground with my 30 lb toddler on my back this morning and then 2 miles back.... and it was wonderful.... no strain on any of my muscles, nothing... He fell asleep while we were on the walk back and i was able to pull the hood up over his head and secure it all while continuing to walk...









I never tried the original one, but I'm totally digging this one!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TEAK's Mom (Apr 25, 2003)

I honestly wouldn't worry too much about it. I have the two versions ago Ergo and we honestly put more miles on it in an average week than we do our car (and, it's not the carrier I use the most--dh uses it for our 3.5 year old while I take the babe). I guess it just matters which features you like best. It's a shame you can't mix and match.

By the way, mine has been in continuous use for more than 2 years and it still looks like new. They wear like iron.


----------



## Ellp (Nov 18, 2004)

How did you pull up the hood while your DC was asleep? Were you wearing him in front? Can anyone describe how they pull up the hood if they are wearing their DC in the back? I've been trying to do this, and nearly dislocated my shoulder doing it!









Quote:


Originally Posted by *YankeeMomInVA*
He fell asleep while we were on the walk back and i was able to pull the hood up over his head and secure it all while continuing to walk...









I never tried the original one, but I'm totally digging this one!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## westernmamomma (Aug 25, 2005)

I leave the hood unsnapped, or snapped to the second set of d-rings, and am able to reach around and pull it up. Like most everything with an ergo, it takes practice. I have to say comparing the two, I love the new ergo so much more! The padding around the legs makes it so much cushier than the old one. I haven't tried it as a hip carrier yet, anyone out there who has?


----------



## Korwynne (Feb 18, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bluets*
If I recall, the old ergo had a pouch on the waist band for credit cards and such. The new one doesn't.

That was an add on, didn't come standard.


----------



## Britishmum (Dec 25, 2001)

I now have the new one and will sell the old one, once I can get around to it - although I'm tempted to keep it and have both. (But can't really justify that sort of extravagance, with MIL having just lost everything in Katrina







)

Anyway, for anyone else who's considering the new one....

It's quite different. The hood works better for ds, once I can get it on. It's more shaped, and his head doenst slip out. That makes his naps last longer, which was my primary reason for upgrading. However, it's more difficult to get on and off while he's asleep, and it can wake him up when I fiddle with it to get it over his head. However, it snaps on rather than velcro, which I prefer, as my dds were always playing with the velcro straps and pulling on them.









It's cushier round the legs, but that does make it harder to get him into it on my back - positioning has to be more accurate as I pull the straps up.

The hood tends to slip out the pocket, which is smaller than the old one. I havent used the zippered pocket yet, as I'm not sure I can get into it with him on my back. However, I bought the pouch, which is infinitely better than the old one. It has separate compartments, velcros on and off, and has a strap so you can use it as a shoulder bag if you take the carrier off.

I was sad that they discontinued the fabric bag to keep it in, although I didnt use mine as the carrier is in use all the time anyway.

There's no little pocket for credit cards on the waistband - I dont know why they discontinued this.

The straps are not quite as comfy, maybe because of the extra clips there (I think for the hip carry) - or maybe I just need to break it in more.

Anyway. I am still in love with Ergo. Both designs are great - it would be wonderful if you could mix and match the features that you like though.


----------



## YankeeMomInVA (Mar 30, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ellp*
How did you pull up the hood while your DC was asleep? Were you wearing him in front? Can anyone describe how they pull up the hood if they are wearing their DC in the back? I've been trying to do this, and nearly dislocated my shoulder doing it!









It was REALLY easy... I was wearing him on my back.....there are plastic d-rings on either side of the back where you can thread the hood straps for easy access when you need them... I just reached back to the either side, unsnapped the straps, and pulled them up over my shoulders... it took a few times initially to know where to reach, and it has been a piece of cake ever since...

And the hip carry... eh.. I've used it that way a few times...but it got a little tricky...and the directions that came with it were not easy to follow LOL It IS fairly comfy that way, but I definitely prefer the back carry...


----------



## westernmamomma (Aug 25, 2005)

And the hip carry... eh.. I've used it that way a few times...but it got a little tricky...and the directions that came with it were not easy to follow LOL It IS fairly comfy that way, but I definitely prefer the back carry...[/QUOTE]

Good to know about the hip carry. Dd is 2.5 and 43lbs but still wants to be carried all the time. I tend to put her on my back for the most part, and the instructions did seem difficult. Guess it's one of those things I'm going to have to try to figure out through experience. I noticed when I put it on hip style without her in it the pouch seemed small, maybe I had it on wrong?


----------



## Tanya (Sep 9, 2005)

To whom it may concern,

If you are trying to put the hood on while your baby is asleep in the back, you need to first pull it out of the back pocket, undo snaps, let it fall, then grab both hood straps that are danglingwith both hands. Next you straighten out your arms- as if you are stretching your arms toward the back while holding to the two straps. Then you stretch arms back behind, up over baby's head, over your shoulder, and snap it on to the D-ring. So as you are bringing it up from behind it's as if your arms are going in a circular motion towards the back which would make both arms parallel. Does this make sense to you??? Let me know I could help you out more if you desire. Or for any of you who have questions about the ergo baby carrier, please let me know I am here to help you. I am a customer service representative for the Ergo Baby Carrier Inc.

Happy Baby Wearing!!!


----------



## Tanya (Sep 9, 2005)

For those of you who need help with hip carrying feel free to ask !!!!

Hip Carrying instructions w/ baby on the left hip**

Step 1: Put carrier on waist**Detach both shoulder straps**
Step 2: Look at the carrier and grab the shoulder strap on YOUR right (The lining is facing you)
Step 3: Grab the BOTTOM strap on the left adjust strap so that it's at it's maximum length
Step 5: Connect the TOP RT with the BOTTOM LT
Step 6: Pull that strap over your head to the other side of your neck. And readjust the strap to your comfort
Step 7: Now you got the connected strap over your head so the bottom right and top left are still detached!!! Are we all on the same page??
Step 8: Put baby in carrier(legs are to go under the straps above the waist belt.
Step : Grab BOTTOM RT strap and adjust strap so that it reaches to your right hip or waist wrapping around the front of you. Top Left Strap will go around you in the back.
Step 10: Attach BOTTOM RT AND TOP LT around you at your waist or where it is comfortable. Should attach on the right of you under arm at waist or where comfortable.

Does this make any sence to you folks??? Let me know I will try my best to help you!!


----------



## momofelise (Apr 13, 2005)

How fast is it to put on an ergo? Is it faster than putting on a mei tai?


----------



## westernmamomma (Aug 25, 2005)

I find it very fast. I can get it on and ds in in about 1 min if I rush. It's a practice thing.


----------



## Tanya (Sep 9, 2005)

I also find it very easy to use. And yes it does take lots of practice. I like the fact that there is a back pack that would be attached to the carrier. So you don't have to carry the baby and the back pack.


----------



## BlueStateMama (Apr 12, 2004)

I've only done front carry with it (DD is 5 months) but I love it...and I get her in and out fast.

I still haven't tried the back carry - can I do that with an almost 6 month old baby? Is it hard to get her in on my own?


----------



## Tanya (Sep 9, 2005)

Yes it's easy putting dd on your back after a little practice. You'll get used to it. Give it a try if you feel dd is big enough and is able to hold his/her head up. I suggest that if you feel uncomfortable doin it at this age then wait a couple months and then go ahead and try.


----------



## Skittles (Sep 4, 2005)

I had the new one, and sold if after getting a MeiTai - I thought it was no good.

However, for those who love Ergo, I have heard many rave about the older one, and say that you cannot use the hip carry comfortably anyways.

I like the inside of the old ergo better - the new Butterfly design was hideous!


----------



## Tanya (Sep 9, 2005)

They have recently came out with the solid lining if you don't like the printed lining. They are also coming out with an organic denim carrier. Sounds really great!! Give it a try!!!


----------



## Tanya (Sep 9, 2005)

Got this from the Ergo press release room.............During the first weeks of Hurricane Kartrina we tried to reach the Red Cross, Salvation Army and United Way to find a way to donate carriers to the suffering, displaced parents and children of the disaster. Then on September 15, through the ‘coconut wireless’ (a local Maui term) we received an email from Sandi Degeyter, the Volunteer/Intake Coordinator for Acadiana Outreach Center in Lafayette, LA saying, “we have gotten calls from shelters asking for baby carriers.” “God answers all of our prayers and you have just provided one of them”. We simultaneously located The Star of Hope Women and Family Emergency Shelter in Houston, TX and Agape Warehousing in Kentucky arranged shipping for 252 carriers and 254 carriers were shipped directly from Hawaii. The Agape Service Foundation is a non-profit organization that helps hundreds of thousands people a year and we are very grateful for their assistance...........Isn't this great!!!


----------



## momofelise (Apr 13, 2005)

That's awesome! I love my Ergo, and I'm glad they're helping out moms affected by Katrina. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## westernmamomma (Aug 25, 2005)

Horray for them! It's so good to hear of a company giving back!


----------



## Tanya (Sep 9, 2005)

The company as a whole has integrity.........We do research...we have a reason to call it the Ergo and we are able to explain and demonstrate what it means and how it works!!....we visited the maunfacturer..and know that it is not a sweat shop...We have a good relationship with them.....We are continuing to grow together....

We also provide excellent customer service!! We walk you step by step, we go above and beyond to assure customer satisfaction...I challenge you to try us!! Purchase an ergo today and you will experience the excellence in customer service & the best quality in an ERGO baby Carrier Inc.....

Happy baby wearing


----------



## westernmamomma (Aug 25, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tanya*
The company as a whole has integrity.........We do research...we have a reason to call it the Ergo and we are able to explain and demonstrate what it means and how it works!!....we visited the maunfacturer..and know that it is not a sweat shop...We have a good relationship with them.....We are continuing to grow together....

We also provide excellent customer service!! We walk you step by step, we go above and beyond to assure customer satisfaction...I challenge you to try us!! Purchase an ergo today and you will experience the excellence in customer service & the best quality in an ERGO baby Carrier Inc.....

Happy baby wearing


This is the reason that I feel comfortable selling Ergo's in the store, hte company as a whole has always been positive, friendly, and helpful! It's a product that I tried, love, and want to share with others.


----------



## Sirk (Apr 25, 2005)

Thanks tanya for the hip carry instructions- I'll have to test it out.

I've been using the new one for a month now and am having a few problems. DD is 9 months and the back seems too high on her for her arms to come over and oout so she ends up sticking them under the armstraps and hugging me ( nice, but I'm wondering how confortable it is)
I've also been getting a numb right arm sometimes when I've had her in it for more than an hour- anyone else get this?

Sounds like ergo is a great ethical brand


----------



## westernmamomma (Aug 25, 2005)

Ds also puts his arms under the straps and has never complained about it!


----------



## weliveintheforest (Sep 3, 2005)

I think I am ready to buy one of these!
has anyone use the accessories? they have a sale on right now if you buy the diaper bag and the tote... the diaper bag I could use but I'm not sure about the tote, does the carrier fit in the tote? has anyone seen these irl? what did you think? I've been resisting buying a diaper bag but theirs seems nice. also, does everyone buy it from their website or are their WAHMs selling them from their online stores?


----------



## Tanya (Sep 9, 2005)

The Carrier does fit in the tote bag.... The accessories are originally designed by Karin Frost....the designer and owner of the Ergo Baby Carrier Inc. If you have any questions feel free to ask I am a representative of the Ergo Baby Carrier. INC. Have a great day!!


----------



## veggiemomma (Oct 21, 2004)

I just wanted to say that I used my new ergo at the zoo this past Friday and it was WONDERFUL! I have a maya wrap and a mama's milk pouch, both of which my dd absolutely hates! I bought the ergo because I had heard good things about it here on MDC. Friday was the true test.

I wore my 4.5 mo, 14 lb dd in it for 4 hours and nursed in it twice during that time period. Then I wore my 19 mo 24 lb ds in it for about 2 hours. They both loved being next to mommy, and I loved having free hands. No numb arms, no sore back, no achy neck from carrying babies. It was great. Seriously, my back and shoulders did not hurt at all after wearing my kids all day long. It worked really well for all three of us.


----------



## Tanya (Sep 9, 2005)

That's just great!!!!! Wow you really put that carrier to work that day huh? Well congratulations...I'm glad that you really enjoy the carrier. If you have any more questions please feel free to ask!!!!! Happy Baby Wearing!


----------



## Avena (May 27, 2005)

Okay sounds like I need to get one! Any suggestions on who has best pricing?

After today I'll do just about anything to get one! We've used the New Native when dd was a few weeks and liked it, but now she's almost 6 mo. and we have Maya and this other ring sling (Can't remeber the name) these aren't working!

I wore the other ring sling today for a couple hours and now I'm paying the price,my neck & shoulders are so sore I feel like I've been run over by an 18 wheeler! Holy mother I never thought I could feel this sore/in pain from a sling!

I've gotta get something else ASAP!~







:


----------



## momofelise (Apr 13, 2005)

I have to say that the Ergo is my carrier workhorse. I wear my dd for chores around the house and errands because it's so easy to take on and off. DD is 20 pounds (9 mo) and doesn't hurt my back in the Ergo; I can wear for 1-2 hours before my back starts to get a little sore, which for me, is fantastic. I have some other carriers that are prettier (and great for when dd was younger), but the Ergo is the most comfortable and functional for me these days.

In response to some of the other posters' questions: Dd sometimes has both arms inside the carrier and seems fine/comfy. I haven't ever had my arm go numb. I also use my tote all the time, and it's great. I can easily fit the Ergo and a few other odds and ends (like a toy and diaper).

To Tanya, the tote is almost perfect, but I suggest adding a magnetic button (like the kind some purses have) so that I could have the option of closing the tote. It would be a nice touch for when I just have the carrier in the tote--I could toss the tote in the backseat of my car and know the carrier won't fall out (not that it ever has, but I like the idea of knowing that it wouldn't lol!).


----------



## veggiemomma (Oct 21, 2004)

Just stopping in to post a pic of dd nursing in the ergo while we were at the zoo. Some people say its hard to nurse in, but we didn't have any trouble.

Isn't she cute!







I also posted this pic on the bf forum.

http://themurdocks.shutterfly.com/ac...=1130345934106


----------



## Tanya (Sep 9, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *momofelise*
I have to say that the Ergo is my carrier workhorse. I wear my dd for chores around the house and errands because it's so easy to take on and off. DD is 20 pounds (9 mo) and doesn't hurt my back in the Ergo; I can wear for 1-2 hours before my back starts to get a little sore, which for me, is fantastic. I have some other carriers that are prettier (and great for when dd was younger), but the Ergo is the most comfortable and functional for me these days.

In response to some of the other posters' questions: Dd sometimes has both arms inside the carrier and seems fine/comfy. I haven't ever had my arm go numb. I also use my tote all the time, and it's great. I can easily fit the Ergo and a few other odds and ends (like a toy and diaper).

To Tanya, the tote is almost perfect, but I suggest adding a magnetic button (like the kind some purses have) so that I could have the option of closing the tote. It would be a nice touch for when I just have the carrier in the tote--I could toss the tote in the backseat of my car and know the carrier won't fall out (not that it ever has, but I like the idea of knowing that it wouldn't lol!).

Thats a great idea.....I feel the same way...I will bring this idea up to Karin Frost the owner and designer of the company...And let you if we move forward with it!....Thanks Tanya


----------



## berkeleyp (Apr 22, 2004)

I think i'm convinced to get one. I think i'll spring for the new one. Just have to come up with the dough. Can't wait for a back pain free carrying experience. I've even heard that it is more comfy than a kelty backpack for hiking. Any experience with this?


----------



## jerawo (Jan 28, 2003)

My parents are getting me one for my birthday in two weeks. Though it's a little selfish, because my dad wants to carry DS in this run/walk we do Thanksgiving morning, and when I told him stroller weren't allowed he jumped all over getting the ergo for me (and him) to use!


----------

